# Everclear in Checked Bags (Airlines)



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this? Everclear is not available in Utah, and here I am in Dallas where they have the 190 proof version. I bought a bottle thinking I would put it in my checked baggage, but then realized that "flammable liquids" are kind of contraband.

Does anyone have any experience flying with Everclear? Otherwise I'll just go back to cleaning my pipes with Bacardi.

Thanks,

RD


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no experience trying to fly with it but can you send it to your self?


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

I dont think you can send it to yourself... If you want to be safe I would just sneak the amount you need in something like an old eye drop container.. Just make sure you stay under the fluid oz that flights allow.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

That might even get you in trouble without the NSA. :spy: Airlines never have liked packages of flammables in your luggage, I can promise you. Hell, just stick in a box and take it down to UPS and tell them it's a jar of pickled jalapenos or something. They couldn't care less.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

That might even get you in trouble without the NSA. :spy: Airlines never have liked packages of flammables in your luggage, I can promise you. Hell, just stick in a box and take it down to UPS and tell them it's a jar of pickled jalapenos or something. They couldn't care less. 

And Devil's Springs 160 proof vodka is cheap. Maybe cheaper than Everclear.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just empty it into a water bottle.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly....its a collectible bottle. Seal the box up and put a bunch of shirts in with it for padding and you beat the airlines on weight!!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> Just empty it into a water bottle.


That seems just underhanded enough that it might get you in serious trouble if you're not careful.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> That seems just underhanded enough that it might get you in serious trouble if you're not careful.


Exactly what I was thinking.

I'd mail/ship it back. Worst case scenario it breaks in transit and the mail man/UPS driver give you a dirty look and a stern talking to. Trying to sneak it on a plane could result in a rather large fine. (Also worst case scenario, but you get my gist.)


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently went on vacation to St. Maarten and brought back 8 liters of alcohol including 160 proof Absynthe (also considered flammable) to Virginia. No questions or issues - if they find it in your luggage they will just remove it and enjoy it themselves. I seriously doubt that you would get fined or anything. It's not like you are knowingly taking a commonly known flammable substance aboard like gasoline . . . .


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good thing they didn't find your absinthe....probably got a fine over that. Shipping seems to be carry the least risk of taken or fine.


----------



## cigars_eh (Aug 8, 2012)

My experience with bottles of alcohol, your better off throwing it in your checked in bag. Worst case they take it away as Jim said below.

If you try and hide the alcoholic liquid in another bottle, that's a whole other issue your putting your self into and they will come down on you harder.

Not trying to take over the thread but can someone PM me or direct me to the thread that explains the process of cleaning your pipe with Rum. I've only smoked my pipe a few times so far and been using the wires to clean it.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I'd mail/ship it back. Worst case scenario it breaks in transit and the mail man/UPS driver give you a dirty look and a stern talking to. Trying to sneak it on a plane could result in a rather large fine. (Also worst case scenario, but you get my gist.)


This is what I would do - but you need to package it very well. I've sent small bottles and even cigar PG solution by mail - if they ask if there are any liquids in the box the answer is "no".


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

FWTX said:


> This is what I would do - but you need to package it very well. I've sent small bottles and even cigar PG solution by mail - if they ask if there are any liquids in the box the answer is "no".


In this case, the BIG LIE. "Any flammable liquids..." The answer remains no. :lol:


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Hell, just stick in a box and take it down to UPS and tell them it's a jar of pickled jalapenos or something. They couldn't care less.


This is the best advice. UPS doesn't care, especially if you go to the UPS store. Tell them it's olive oil, or pickled jalapeños or something like that. That's if they even ask. Most of the time they don't. I've shipped booze all over the country during my travels and haven't had a problem yet. UPS Ground is your friend.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've flown with 750ml bottles quite a lot. It's fine. Luggage is full of flammables like hairspray aerosol cans anyhow. It's a non-issue. Just wrap it in your clothes for safety.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

shipping works for me, i have shipped backpacking gas canisters when i was on trail using usps and i have received alcohol from ups. both are fine, (the gas canisters you have to declare and have them ship ground, but its legal now. so i see why not ship everclear)


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I'd mail/ship it back. Worst case scenario it breaks in transit and the mail man/UPS driver give you a dirty look and a stern talking to. Trying to sneak it on a plane could result in a rather large fine. (Also worst case scenario, but you get my gist.)


Sorry, I missed the references to my method. Honestly, if I fly I just put it in my suitcase as is. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission. "oh, are you serious? I'm so sorry. I didn't know." I use the water bottle method on cruises I've taken. It works every time.i was caught once, and I just looked at him with that, "well you got me" look and that was it. Don't really think it is a big deal on the airlines.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> Sorry, I missed the references to my method. Honestly, if I fly I just put it in my suitcase as is. Better to ask for forgiveness than permission. "oh, are you serious? I'm so sorry. I didn't know." I use the water bottle method on cruises I've taken. It works every time.i was caught once, and I just looked at him with that, "well you got me" look and that was it. Don't really think it is a big deal on the airlines.


And I was caught on the last day of that particular 7 day cruise. So I really don't count it as getting caught.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

drastic_quench said:


> I've flown with 750ml bottles quite a lot. It's fine. Luggage is full of flammables like hairspray aerosol cans anyhow. It's a non-issue. Just wrap it in your clothes for safety.


This is the answer I was looking for ("I've done it, and nobody seems to care"). I didn't see this until I had gotten back to Utah. I ended up handing the bottle to the nice gentleman at Avis that I turned my car into. He asked me if it tasted good.

I'm going to be back in Dallas in a couple of weeks, I'll just try checking it my luggage. If they take it, I'm ok with that. I just don't want a group of heavy handed folks in uniforms waiting for me at the gate.

RD


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> In this case, the BIG LIE. "Any flammable liquids..." The answer remains no. :lol:


I've always gotten the "anything perishable, fragile, liquid, flammable?" When they get to flammable look them dead in the eye and say "Aside from the box?" Shuts 'em up every time.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Personally, I'd mail it to myself via UPS or USPS. If you put it in your luggage and don't declare it then it looks as if you're trying to sneak one past them. If they catch it you could possibly be prosecuted. Sounds stupid but if they will "randomly" harass little old ladies, girl scouts, diabetics with insulin and pregnant women then they'll sure as heck run you through the ringer for that 190 proof. It just doesn't seem worth it when you could package it well and wait for it to arrive at your door in a few days.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> I've always gotten the "anything perishable, fragile, liquid, flammable?" When they get to flammable look them dead in the eye and say "Aside from the box?" Shuts 'em up every time.


:lol: Truth! In reality a large percentage of the things we ship are flammable. Kind of a stupid question, but then again there are probably a lot of people that hear that question and admit to shipping a perfectly harmless unauthorized item.

The real kicker is how often unauthorized items are shipped via UPS with labeling that gives away the contents to anyone with any common sense. Why is it perfectly ok for an online merchant, but unauthorized for an individual?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> :lol: Truth! In reality a large percentage of the things we ship are flammable. Kind of a stupid question, but then again there are probably a lot of people that hear that question and admit to shipping a perfectly harmless unauthorized item.
> 
> The real kicker is how often unauthorized items are shipped via UPS with labeling that gives away the contents to anyone with any common sense. Why is it perfectly ok for an online merchant, but unauthorized for an individual?


I spent a year and a half working in a small warehouse where I regularly shipped hazmat materials... The answer is in the labeling, I believe. I haven't actually looked into it for alcohol, but for lithium ion per say, it is required that you affix several labels to the box and then fedex will ship it without complaint. It might be worth looking into specifically for shipping booze without being hassled by USPS.

Edit: A quick search reveals that while USPS expressly forbids the shipping of alcohol, neither UPS or Fedex actually do... It does however also reveal that if you specifically announce that you are shipping alcohol that even UPS or Fedex will make things more difficult. The key seems to be that it is actually against the law to ship alcohol over state lines unless you are a licensed distributor.

That said... Pack it well, and send it with either UPS or Fedex, and your shit will get there. If USPS suspects you are shipping booze they'll confiscate it if possible.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just call and ask the airlines. I think it's ok. They sell alcohol (lots of it) in duty free shops, in which they package it up for you in a sealed bag and tag it so you can get through security. While you aren't bringing it from a duty free shop, it should be ok to stuff it in your checked bag just the same.

I just brought my wife some perfume back from Duty Free in Paris. It's also highly flammable and I had no problems. I even declared it.


----------

